# Cosmobeauté Vietnam 2020



## Minh Vi (Aug 2, 2019)

​
The 13th edition of Vietnam International Exhibition on Aesthetics, Beauty, Cosmetic, Hair, Nail, Spa & Wellness - *Cosmobeauté Vietnam 2020*, will be opening on the 16 – 18 April 2020 at the Saigon Exhibition and Convention Center (SECC), Ho Chi Minh City.
​Cosmobeauté Vietnam 2020 is an ideal platform for international players to introduce new beauty brands into Vietnam, as well as for local beauty manufacturers to brand themselves to international investors and introduce quality Vietnamese beauty products to the global beauty market. Over thousands of quality visitors including beauticians, aestheticians, as well as business owners of spas, retailers and distributors of beauty products & equipment, E-Commerce businesses looking to start a business in the beauty industry will all be gathered in this largest beauty show for Vietnam beauty industry. Free visit is available for all visitors during three-day event!

_For more information, please contact us:_
*Minh Vi Exhibition & Advertisement Services Co., Ltd (VEAS)*
08th Floor, Room 805, Ha Do Building, 02 Hong Ha Str., Ward 02, Tan Binh Dist, HCMC, VietNam
Tel: +84 28 3848 8561         
Fax: +84 28 3848 8564          
E-mail: [email protected]
Fanpage: www.facebook.com/CosmobeauteExhibition


----------

